
Linux BBQ - trengrj
http://www.linuxbbq.org/
======
kristopolous
Hey it's my bootstrap theme with my name misspelled ;-) Thanks! I'm honored.

PS: Check out my other projects like
[http://unreadable.website](http://unreadable.website),
[http://indycast.net](http://indycast.net) or the super-secret
[http://2words.io](http://2words.io)

~~~
totony
I remember this from Gentoo's April 1st joke, nice theme!

~~~
kristopolous
yep ... same thing!

------
chmielewski
As someone who always used to always get the Debian net install, then upgrade
to Sid, this has been my favorite distro for years. Frenchmaid and dkegr tools
are great, community is second to none, and there is a lot of innovation with
new tools/scripts while keeping a traditionally UNIX beardlength. Think of
LinuxBBQ as what crunchbang (#!) should have been all along. Being able to
snapshot your system ("roll/roast your own") into a live image is also a great
tool. I use this as my primary desktop OS. Great for lovers of tiling WMs like
I3.

Edit: come meet the meat on freenode at #linuxbbq

------
anonbanker
A small Debian distro without systemd? Sign me up.

Installing Lacipecsenye right now in VM. Thanks.

~~~
guipsp
Why do you dislike systemd?

~~~
secstate
Maybe the parent didn't have to cock the gun, but for goodness sakes, don't
pull the trigger ;)

------
616c
Uh, was there not some Linux distro for Android development with a similar
name or I going old and senile?

UPDATE: Ah, how ironic, I guess I was looking for BBQLinux. What happened to
this project?

[http://bbqlinux.org/](http://bbqlinux.org/)

------
iso8859-1
Is this a distribution? It is not clear to me, at first I thought it might be
a DistroWatch clone.

~~~
avinassh
I think yes. This is what their `about` [0] page says:

LinuxBBQ is a multi-purpose operating system based on the Debian GNU/Linux
"sid" branch, spiced up with kernels and tools from siduction, grml and our
users!

[0] - [http://linuxbbq.org/about.html](http://linuxbbq.org/about.html)

------
Exuma
What is it?

~~~
Poiesis
I had the same question at first, but I loved it anyway.

------
gburt
I don't understand. Is there a Linux distro out there with too many
combinations?

------
ausjke
looks cool, downloaded bork amd64, could not run it inside virtualbox, with
xorg fatal errors.

------
caryhartline
The release names and notes are childish and repulsive.

~~~
nice_byte
Ah, yes. How dare they have fun.

~~~
Poiesis
So, I'm totally ok with "Baconator". "Chlamydia" is kinda poor taste. Not OK
with "Rape my X". So, yeah, tasteless.

~~~
tcdent
Meh, people always get bent out of shape when a statement makes them think.
You feel guilty because your mind associated it with something inappropriate.

"Rape my X" is likely in reference to the window manager. I don't see an
ethical problem with metaphorically raping computer software, especially when
KILLing is taken so lightly...

~~~
nyolfen
yes i'm sure the parent was upset because "rape my x" challenged his
unexamined beliefs and not because it's juvenile edgelord shit

